# Daten aus Datenbank lesen - mehrere Abfragen - bei Button Click? - Wie möglich?



## Hans Buckel (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

steh momentan vor einem Problem wo ich nicht mehr weiter weiß.
Also ich entwickle derzeit eine Homepage auf Joomla.
Ich habe für dieses Projekt eine eigene MySql Datenbank angelegt.

Nun dass ist mein erstes anspruchsvolles Projekt mit Joomla, daher stand ich schon mal 
vor dem Problem wie ich überhaupt php code in einem joomla beitrag nutzen kann.
Dafür verwende ich derzeit das plugin sourcerer, dieser ermöglich php code in einem beitrag.

Habe jetzt also php code der mit einer sql abfrage die Daten aus der Datenbank holt und in 
einer HTML Tabelle mit jeweils einer Checkbox für jeden Eintrag darstellt - funktioniert soweit. Der User sollte jetzt gewisse 
Checkboxen auswählen, dann auf einem Button klicken... dann soll eine neue andere Sql
Abfrage ausgeführt werden und der Inhalt soll wieder in einer Tabelle mit Checkboxen dargestellt werden (Die erste Tabelle bleibt).
Dass will ich so machen da der Inhalt der zweiten Tabelle von der Auswahl der ersten Tabelle abhängt.

Jetzt gehts weiter... der User kann in der zweiten Tabelle wieder auswählen, klickt er wieder muss ich wieder 
mit einer SQL Abfrage die Daten aus der Datenbank lesen die zu der Auswahl passen. Das ist dann das letztendliche 
Ergebnis, wie ich das darstellen möchte weiß ich noch nicht... aber ich muss ja erst mal so weit kommen, .


1. Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzten?
    - Habe wenig Erfahrung mit Ajax, aber ich denke da könnt ich das gut lösen... da wär auch kein Button mehr nötig oder?
      Ideal wäre nämlich wenn beim auswählen einer Checkbox schon der Inhalt der nächsten Tabelle angezeigt wird.
     Wenn ja bitte ein bisschen Hilfestellung... 

2. Wie mach ich das in Joomla? Wie kann ich überhaupt eigene Php Dateien in joomla verwenden?
   - Momentan ist der php code wie gesagt mit sourcerer direkt im Beitrag.


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Februar 2010)

Moin Hans,


Hans Buckel hat gesagt.:


> 1. Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzten?
> - Habe wenig Erfahrung mit Ajax, aber ich denke da könnt ich das gut lösen... da wär auch kein Button mehr nötig oder?
> Ideal wäre nämlich wenn beim auswählen einer Checkbox schon der Inhalt der nächsten Tabelle angezeigt wird.
> Wenn ja bitte ein bisschen Hilfestellung...



Mittels AJAX liesse sich das sicher sinnvoll umsetzen.
Überwache den onclick-Event der Checkboxen und sobald er eintritt sammle die Werte der aktiven Checkboxen und sende sie per AJAX an dein PHP-Skript.
Womit das PHP-Skript dann antwortet, da gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten.
Du könntest einen JSON-codierten String ausliefern, dann müsstest du die gewünschte Tabellenstruktur zur Ausgabe selbst per JS generieren.
Du kannst aber auch gleich das komplette Markup der Tabelle zurücksenden...was da sinnvoller ist, hängt vom Einzelfall ab.

Da du wenig Erfahrung mit AJAX hast, würde ich bei der Sache auf die Hilfe eines Frameworks wie bspw. jQuery  zurückgreifen.

Was den 2. Fragepunkt betrifft, der ist evtl. im CMS-Forum besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Hans Buckel (26. Februar 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Hört sich gut an, jedoch wie gesagt - Ajax Anfänger, da scheiterts schon daran wie ich das Onclick event der checkboxen überwachen kann, .
Aber ich denke dass bekomm ich hin, hast du vll paar gute Links zu Tutorials... pefekt wär halt wenn irgendwo schon mal jemand so 
was ähnliches gemacht hätte, aber ich konnte leider nichts finden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Februar 2010)

Es gibt sicher nicht für jeden speziellen Anwendungsfall ein Tutorial.

Mal jQuery als Framework angenommen:

Klick-Event überwachen
Formulardaten sendefähig aufbereiten
AJAX-Request ausführen und existierendes Element mit Response füllen


----------



## Hans Buckel (26. Februar 2010)

Danke... werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal durch arbeiten...


----------

